# 8.Buchholzer-Stevens-MTB Rennen



## edvars (27. Mai 2006)

Hi, Ich werde das Fun rennen am 4 Juni in Buchholz fahren. Kennt jemanden die strecke?

Hoffenlich werden wir einige leute am start sein, Buchholtz ist übrigens von HH leicht erreichbar mit der Bahn.

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Termine/MTB Rennen 2006/Ankuendigung.htm


----------



## HH_Petra (30. Mai 2006)

Hi Biker  ,

hast Du eine Lizenz, oder fährst Du eine der Funstrecken ? Klingt ja ganz gut bzw. nach Fun, allerdings bin ich sowas noch nicht mitgefahren. Sind da viele Biker am Start ? Ist das mehr der Spaßfaktor, oder wird das ein verbissenes Rennen ?

Liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (30. Mai 2006)

oh gott... wie kann man so was nur parallel zum bike-festival in willingen veranstalten !? 

...wäre evt mit gefahren.


----------



## edvars (30. Mai 2006)

HH_Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Biker  ,
> 
> hast Du eine Lizenz, oder fährst Du eine der Funstrecken ? Klingt ja ganz gut bzw. nach Fun, allerdings bin ich sowas noch nicht mitgefahren. Sind da viele Biker am Start ? Ist das mehr der Spaßfaktor, oder wird das ein verbissenes Rennen ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Ich habe eine c licens für's Rennrad, fahre aber die Hobbyklasse MTB, da die abc klasse beim Mountainbike-rennen für mich zu schnell ist.

Wie viel am start sein wird weiss ich nicht, Aber ich denke nicht das es eine verbissendes Rennen wird, aber als der start für die Hobbyklasse ein bisschen später ist, mag es sein das die Strecke ein bischen slammig wird.

Also Hamburger, Ich werde am Hbf um 12:00 sein, abfahrt 12:16. Das Hobbyklasse startet um 14:30, licens um 11:00, Ausnahmsweisse: Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gut ist, schlage ich vor, das man schon um 10:00 von Hbf lossfahren, dann könnte man auch das Licensrennen angucken.

Nachmeldund möglich(10), ohne nachmeldegebür weitere info, siehe unten.

Grüß

Morten.


http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...&ID_Veranstaltung=8877&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Termine/MTB Rennen 2006/Ankuendigung.htm


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mal ne ganz blöde Frage :

Weiß jemand ob in der Hobbyklasse Ü18 zwischen Männern und Frauen getrennt gewertet wird und ist diese Strecke auch für absolute Einsteiger
 geeignet ?

Hat jemand Fotos vom Streckengelände ?

Mfg DamDam


----------



## Holiday (31. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ne ganz blöde Frage :
> 
> Weiß jemand ob in der Hobbyklasse Ü18 zwischen Männern und Frauen getrennt gewertet wird und ist diese Strecke auch für absolute Einsteiger
> geeignet ?
> ...



Klicke mal auf "Lust auf Buchholz" : http://www.sog-events.de/index.htm (weiter unten auf der Startseite)
Da ist ein Video !

Ist zwar eine andere Veranstaltung, aber die Streckenkarte ist gleich !
ciao
holiday


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Petra,
ich bin im letzten Jahr in Buchholz allerdings mit Lizenz gefahren. In den Jahren vorher als Hobbyfahrerin bei den Männern, und kann den Kurs wärmsten empfehlen. Technisch eher anspruchsvoll, sehr kurvig und kleine Anstiege. Es macht sehr viel Spass. Und es ist kein verbissenes Rennen, Profi-Frauen starten dort nicht. Leider ist dieses Jahr der Termin sehr unglücklich gewählt, und ich werde mich für Willingen entscheiden. Schade, das Stevens keinen anderen Termin genommen hat.

Dir viel Spass und auch an alle anderen,

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Beppo (31. Mai 2006)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Dir viel Spass und auch an alle anderen,



Danke, Doris. Dir / Euch auch.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## HH_Petra (2. Juni 2006)

Hi Doris,
Hi Biker,

danke für die Anrwort, ja, klingt gut, ich denke., ich werde das mal versuchen, ist ja mal was anderes ;-). Da ich in Jesteburg wohne, ist das für mich ein Heimspiel. Ansich wäre noch eine Tour im Harz über Pfingsten schön, aber so richtig habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, die meisten haben auch keine Lust auf 2 Std. Autofahrt (kann ich schon verstehen, ist nur schade).

Viel Spaß in Willingen.

Liebe Bikergrüße
Petra


----------



## Beppo (2. Juni 2006)

HH_Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Ansich wäre noch eine Tour im Harz über Pfingsten schön, aber so richtig habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, die meisten haben auch keine Lust auf 2 Std. Autofahrt (kann ich schon verstehen, ist nur schade).



    
hätte, wenn und aber...hätt´s man was gesagt... für den Magdeburger Weg, Götheweg, Märchenweg, Salzstieg, Tante Ju, Pionierweg, Butterstieg, Brocken und Knollen, Wolfswarte, Achtermannhöhe und Wurmberg   fährt der ein oder andere auch gern 3 Std weit...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> hätte, wenn und aber...hätt´s man was gesagt... für den Magdeburger Weg, Götheweg, Märchenweg, Salzstieg, Tante Ju, Pionierweg, Butterstieg, Brocken und Knollen, Wolfswarte, Achtermannhöhe und Wurmberg   fährt der ein oder andere auch gern 3 Std weit...
> 
> Gruß, Beppo


 Du sagst es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (2. Juni 2006)

Oh ja, da stimme ich mich voll und ganz drauf ein, denn morgen früh geht's für 3 Tage ab in den Harz...  

Bis dann... und viel Spaß allen anderen sonstwo auf den Pisten!


----------



## HH_Petra (2. Juni 2006)

...na dann viel Spaß, man/frau kann den Brocken über einen Militärweg hochfahren...richtig gut ;-).....sind schöne Trails im Harz


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Juni 2006)

Kommen wir doch jetzt mal wieder zum Thema ! Wir von Euch ist denn am Sonntag nun dabei ?


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2006)

Und ist die Strecke (bei dem Wetter) mit nem RR 2,25 fahrbar?
Die Harburger Berge waren's Dienstag an einigen Stellen nicht mehr, und ich habe keinen Bock da schieben zu müssen, wenn ich mitfahren sollte. Vielleicht kann mit auch jemand sagen, mit welchen Ecken / Trails in den Harburger Bergen die Strecke vergleichbar ist, dann kann ich das selber abschätzen.

Lust hätte ich schon, aber da ich hinten mom nur nen RR habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob's das bringt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (3. Juni 2006)

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!
Die Strecke macht viel, viel spaß....auch bei Regen ist die Streck voll fahrbar, auh mit einem RR Reifen.
Grüße
willy


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2006)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Also Hamburger, Ich werde am Hbf um 12:00 sein, abfahrt 12:16. Das Hobbyklasse startet um 14:30, licens um 11:00, Ausnahmsweisse: Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gut ist, schlage ich vor, das man schon um 10:00 von Hbf lossfahren, dann könnte man auch das Licensrennen angucken.



Welcher Zug ist denn das? Ab Harburg fährt die R40 vom HVV um 12:27, ist das der gleiche Zug? Wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich dann nämlich mitkommen, dann könnte man sich ja im Zug treffen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Juni 2006)

Hamburg Hbf 	So, 04.06.06 	ab 	12:16 	12a/b 		ME 81156 	metronom
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, SnackPoint, metronom Eisenbahngesellschaft
Hamburg-Harburg 	  	ab 	12:27 	 
Buchholz(Nordheide) 	So, 04.06.06 	an 	12:38 	6


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2006)

@gnss:
Du auch morgen dabei?

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Leute, die mit der Bahn fahren, nochmal melden könnten zwecks Treffen in der Bahn.
Im Metronom gibts mehr als einen Fahrradwagen, und dann weiß ich, wo ich in den Zug einsteigen muss.


----------



## John Rico (4. Juni 2006)

Fährt jetzt doch keiner (mit der Bahn)?  


Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, und sollte ich nichts anderes mehr hören, springe ich 12:27 Uhr in Harburg in den Metronom.
Also Bahnfahrer, bitte meldet euch, da ich auch keine Ahnung habe, wie ich vom Bahnhof Buchholz zum Rennen komme.

Dann hoffentlich bis nachher!
Sven


----------



## edvars (4. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jetzt doch keiner (mit der Bahn)?
> 
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, und sollte ich nichts anderes mehr hören, springe ich 12:27 Uhr in Harburg in den Metronom.
> ...



Reinschreibung ist hier, fast gleich neben der bahnhof

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.a...907eea51102149&ix=580&iy=1413&grid=dedatlas10


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2006)

Wie lange hat das Rennen denn gedauert? Zum Glück war mein Kater stärker.


----------



## John Rico (5. Juni 2006)

Gefühlt: 4 Stunden! 
Offiziell: s. HIER
(es waren 4 Runde a 3.8 km --> 14.2 km)

Es hat schon ne Menge Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich deutlich gemerkt habe, dass ich zum einen noch ne Menge wieder aufzuholen habe und zum anderen doch eher längere Strecken bevorzuge. Aber es war trotzdem ein schönes Erlebnis, das erste Mal überhaupt bei sowas mitzufahren, auf ein paar Leute zu überholen  und am Ende die Ziellinie zu überqueren.

Allerdings wurde ich laut Ergebnisliste gestern spontan umgetauft und umgesiedelt, warum auch immer


----------



## Skorpion (5. Juni 2006)

Warum meldest du dich nicht einfach beim Webmaster.
Fehler beim Namenaufschreiben passieren halt mal.  
Ich weiß, dass er sich über Rückmeldungen freut.


----------



## Sir G (5. Juni 2006)

Bei mir hat er zum Glück (fast) keine Fehler gemacht..  

Spaß und Qual gingen bei mir bei dem rennen auf jeden fall hand in hand... Und am ende des Rennens konnte man an meinem Aussehen gut beurteilen, wie es mir geht  .. Und so weiss ich, in welchen Bereichen es noch an Verbesserungen nötig ist (es sind ein paar mehr   )
Auf jeden fall ein gutes neues Erlebnis gewesen


----------



## Sir G (5. Juni 2006)

Ach übrigens, ein paar kleine Einblicke Hier (danke an Kiddykorn   )


----------

